# New Shop



## Rozlo (Nov 14, 2016)

Well I've done it just moved into my new house and shops yes two shops 40 x 60.  I will be putting up pictures very shortly.  Now the fun begins putting together the machines that I need without breaking the bank.


----------



## blighty (Nov 14, 2016)

would that be two shops of 40feet x 60feet?

i'm hoping it was a typo and you meant 4 x 6.


----------

